# Lakes Trail West Branch Results 5-13-06



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

84 teams, 212 bass caught, total weight 282.80 for an average size of 1.33lb. All bass were treated and released unharmed. 0 dead!!!! Tournament limit was 6 bass and 10 teams were able to weigh a limit. 69 teams were able to catch a keeper. Water temp ranged from 59-62 degrees. Bass seemed to be in the pre-spawn mode for the most part. Several reported seeing some beds but not too many. Any other observations from this event appreciated. 

1st- Nick Prvonozac and Joe Discerni 12.11
2nd- Marty Salchak and Dale Corley 11.82
3rd- Greg Doane and Ron Wyatt 10.16
4th- John and Matt Schneider 8.89
5th- Brian Lanasa and Rick Delvecchio 8.71
6th- Craig Addis and Louie Kunkle 7.94
7th- Rick Tschantz and Scott Burgess 7.77
8th- Dan and Kirby Blackert 7.53
9th- Houston Hooper and Steve Sismund 7.47
10th- John Whitaker and Jason Bailey 7.25
:B Big Bass 3.86 Largemouth (5th place team)
2nd Big Bass 3.55 Smallmouth (2nd place team)
3rd Big Bass 3.52 Largemouth (9th place team)

complete results and photos probably available on Wed.
www.dobass.com/lakestrail2005/home.html
www.dobass.com


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

wow those are some impressive weights for west branch


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

results/standings are on dobass as of 5pm 5/16- pics in route soon


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Sweet... I checked like 20 times today.


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey guys where are these results & pics??? just curious.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Basic results are at the beginning of this thread. Complete results were posted 3 days after event at www.dobass.com/lakestrail2005/home.html
Pics are not posted yet as there is some tech. difficulty on my end submitting photos in a new way to make it easier. Sorry about that!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

lakes trail seams to be the fastest trail out there to get complete results posted good job guys!!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I agree, I love to see the results up quick! Great job all!

Now only if I could get the X-Series results quicker but there is a big delay between the time the tournament is over and the time I receive the results! Heck even if I had a picture of the scoreboard, I could have that up in 10 minutes after receiving it!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

The computer age has surely enlightened us all. I remember when you got the results at the next event on a hand out sheet. Remember, we do the best we can but we also have jobs and family matters to attend to.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I remember those days too! I really enjoyed the printouts at the start of the tournaments that you handed out. I still have some of those and it was always exciting to see how the team climbed in the standings.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/LAKESTRAIL2005/WB06/LAKES.html

5/28 completed...geeze get first place and you get a littl' anxious!  
I wish Louie fished as poorly as he handles this digital imaging stuff  

Enjoy~

Nip


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I figured out your photo problems. It must have been that pic of me that broke the camera, lol.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks Nip! Ncraft, it was my regular pertner that broke the camera. You know, the one that resembles budda.


----------

